# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Get to know your MMOwned Staff

## KuRIoS

*KuRIoS*

*Who are you:*
Hi guys.
My name is Rune I am 23 years old and living in Denmark. I currently study for my bachelor degree in physiotherapy. Anyways lets’ move on to what may interest you. 
My name on the forums is KuRIoS, a nick that I have used ever since I got into counter-strike 1. Counterstrike 1, a game I spent way too much time on, like I did with WoW when I was raiding. I played counterstrike to the extent that we were ranked 3rd on clanbase - however I got bored of playing legit and started looking into hacks. 

I got accepted on a cheating clan where we coded our own aimbots and owned most, cheaters and noncheaters. I worked on the vectors for the aimbots.

My CS career ended quite promptly in 2002 where I went to Australia as an exchange student, best year of my life, was quite awesome. 
I came back to Denmark early 2003 and started working until I was ready to start my education on Business College. 

I started playing WoW, not longer after its release and my first opinion was "Ha-ha I am not going to play this game much". However at lvl 30 I was sold. I leveled to 60 and raided like a mad, heard about bots from my old friends and then started going into the more shady stuff about WoW and I was not long after a Glider fanboy so to speak. 
I then started looking into various sites, the first site was HS, the next was EoN, and then I heard about MMOwned – my home. 


*When/Why did you join MMOwned:*
I joined MMOwned in April 2006 after noticing that one of my guides had been copy pasted by someone called Matt on the site. So I wanted to check the place out. Not long after did I start to contribute to this magnificent new site. 
After having been on MMOwned for three weeks or so I started talking to the admin, Matt, seeing as I was the member who had the most reputation already at that stage. I helped matt with a few things/exploits/guides and we started to talk more. After about 6 weeks I was made supermod. MMOwned had about 5.000 members at this stage. So really we were quite small. 

Time went on and many banned WoWaccounts later I suddenly noticed my name being red when I posted in shoutbawx together with 25 unread PMs – My first thought was “hmm I must have had a lot to drink tonight.” Yes, Matt had made me admin of MMOwned. 


*What is your job(s) on MMOwned currently?:*
My current job on MMOwned is to appoint new mods and managing staff, (we will find you if we need you, not the other way around) fixing userproblems, username requests and just overall forum maintenance. I am also the one that is being consulted about expansions on MMOwned, contests and basically every possible doubt that there may be. Another difficult task is looking after our staff, not that they have to be kept in a short leash, but sometimes we need to tell them that what they are doing is not ok, this is a horrible job as all of our mods are doing it out of their good will and are not getting paid to keep MMOwned clean. Luckily it’s very rare that I have to step in and yell.
Unfortunately, being a staff member takes a lot of your time and is quite stressful. Therefore I have not had the time to create quality posts like I used to however, if I see something good, then I will post it. 

*In what sections do you have your strengths?:*
I believe that my strengths lies within the botting area of World of Warcraft, I have had a great experience with both Glider and in particular OpenBot, my favorite bot – hurry up Lax and fix ISXWarden already please. I have written newbie proof guides for OpenBot since none existed at the time, guides that I often hear helped a lot of people. 
I just started using PPather with Glider, seeing as OpenBot is down so I should soon be able to help out users again when I’m once again up-to-date with the functions of Glider. 

*Any last comments?:*
Today I heard someone say in shoutbox “WoW you guys actually managed quite well to knock down all the competition and make MMOwned as big and successful as it is.” To which my reply was that he was horribly wrong. Matt and I may have been the faces of MMOwned in the eyes of people. However it is you guys, the members of MMOwned that has knocked down the competition. It is you guys who have been absolutely extraordinary in posting quality content here which has drawn more and more users to our site. Since the humble start when I joined as member number 1,126, to an incredible 307,347 that we have today. Keep up the good works guys.


More staff "histories" should be up soon. 

Yours Truly
KuRIoS



Ket
Matt
Errage
Fault
Kuiren *(ex-mod)*
2dgreengiant
Gastricpenguin *(ex-mod)*
merfed 
Dark_Angel
has beed added as well  :Smile: 
Xel
Jchunx
Apoc
stoneharry
 

[BREAK=Ket]
*Ket*

*Who are you:* 
 
My names is Travis aka Ket which is a play on my actual initials and I am one of the administrators and owners of MMOwned. I have also gone by TEK as a long time seller of MMO gold. I got into MMOs back in 1997 with Ultima Online which I quicky got into heavily and played for 6 years. Early on though I was by the rules player until towards the end of my time with UO when I started pushing the boudaries of PvP exploiting with macroing and targeting bots which for the most part were standard if you wanted to be competitive. 

Then came Shadowbane, which again I pushed the boundaries exploit wise but this time not so much with 3rd party programs but with the game design itself, for example I once held off a sieging army of 100+ by myself for 5 hours in the middle of the night by exploiting a flawed game design in order to save a player city, the main goal in that game to have. Much crying ensued. 

The game changer for me though was Star Wars Galaxies which I had hoped I would be able to be Luke Skywalker and fight with the rebels against the evil Empire in the galactic civil war. Instead, I ended up being Uncle Owen, crafting thousands of swords and items over and over again and gathering resources constantly. So I hung up my lightsabre dreams and tried my hand at what the galaxy really had to offer exploit wise. I linked up with an old friend from UO and together we found one of if not thee first dupe of SWG credits. With my new found game riches, I got into selling SWG credits on my website, ebay and supplying all the major gold/credit sellers out there at the time, which back then it was only a handful.

From then on we were constantly looking for new ways to "farm" gold be it dupe or a new farming method in any MMO would could pull it off in as the gold selling took off as a played both roles as supplier and seller with an emphasis on good customer service. Eventually though the game companies cleaned up their games more and more, making it harder for quick gold or credits. A report done by Computer Gaming World called "Wage Slaves" in which myself and my two partners were interviewed on our experiences of our figurative and literal exploits in MMOs, You can find what remains of that article here: Wage Slaves

Eventually though the game companies got better and better at cleaning up their games and now the gold selling business is much more legitimate with a normal buying and selling like any other business. In 2006 I ended up selling my old gold selling websites and I took time off to travel and have some fun. I got back into gold selling in 2007 with my business partner and longtime friend known on MMOwned as HeRog who was also a longtime gold seller. We started MMOKings, which we wanted to have a big emphasis on our great customer service and actual U.S. staff.

In 2007 I also wanted to get back to what got me into MMO gaming in the first place which was the love of the game. I started playing around with WoW, which I had beta tested but never got a chance to get into previously and began beta testing AoC as well. Eventually as with so many people, all roads led to MMOwned which leads us to the next question. 


*When/Why did you join MMOwned:* 

Longtime reader and leecher of MMOwned beginning in 2007 looking for WoW exploits, guides and gold seller reviews and liked it so much that I along with my partner worked with Matt to start running MMOwned ourselves and eventually own it in 2008.

*What is your job(s) on MMOwned currently?:*

First and foremost to be MMOwned biggest advocate to promote the expansion and popularity of the site. I am in charge of selling advertising, managing donators issues, running contests, registration of new members, helping in managing our great staff and ensuring the site generally is safe financinally. 

*In what sections do you have your strengths?:*

In all sections I am an expert! Seriously though, I am best versed in the battle finding and confirming exploits in any MMO out there with World of Warcraft exploits being the frontlines of that battle. Also as a longtime gold seller, I can provide a lot of insight on how the gold selling business works.

Beyond that, while I may not be an expert in a particular section, I am always here to listen to a members and learn a little by listening to your concerns, suggestions or complaints for that matter.
[BREAK=Matt]
*Matt*

Who are you: 
I'm* Matt* (first user here)
I started the site by _pretty much copying and pasting_ the best guides, exploits, and macros I could find for World of Warcraft. At the time, there wasn't just one place you could go for all that stuff. MMOwned was actually a PAY to join site before I opened it up to the public. I came up with the name one day because OWNING things is what it's all about!

When/Why did you join MMOwned: 
I created MMOwned, when the Exploit Pay Site I used to work at started declining. I knew that there were more users with more knowledge that couldn't afford to pay a membership fee to share what they knew. Plus.. everyone knows the best things in life are free.

What is your job(s) on MMOwned currently?: 
I gave MMOwned to Ket & HeRog in early 2008 when it became too much for me to manage solely on my own. I'm always lurking, catching rule breakers, alternate usernames, rep traders and shoutbawx trolls. I just want MMOwned to succeed in keeping users happy, and sharing knowledge for the free wealth of everyone.
[BREAK=Errage]

*Errage*

*Who are you:* I am Errage _"The Great"._  (I'm the weird Canadian mod that bags milk and such.) I originally began playing World of Warcraft back in 2004 I believe, perhaps earlier, when two of my friends started playing. After reaching level 60 after so long (I was more of a casual player, so it took me a long time to level) I began raiding Molten Core and Onyxia's Lair with my guild, and eventually reached Blackwing Lair, but before I knew it, The Burning Crusade was out, and my raiding days were over, I reached 70 after a week and a half or so, and I couldn't stand any of the instances, so I began to look into Emulation, which brings us to the next question...

 *When/Why did you join MMOwned:* I joined MMOwned.com back in January 16th of 2007, when I was searching around Google for Emulation server information, and after my three months of leeching, I finally decided to write a guide on how I had created my server, then didn't contribute much then on, until I found old Moderator WoWLegend's server, which is when I finally became active on MMOwned. In August of 2007, I received a PM from Matt, and was amazed to see that I had been offered a position as Moderator of the Emulation section of MMOwned, and I gladly accepted, though I didn't get my full green title until September, and I enjoyed my time as a Moderator very much. Months later, Matt contacted me over MSN, and scared the crap out of me saying that he needed to remove me from Mod status. After being shocked for a moment, before I could type anything, he finished with "So I can make you a Super Mod!" and of course, I gladly stepped up to the position, and here I am.

 *What is your job(s) on MMOwned currently?:* I am a Super Moderator of MMOwned.com, and my job is to keep these forums clean any way I can, whether through reading people's reports, browsing the forums, or lurking the Shout Bawx. This includes editing, merging, deleting, and closing threads/posts, making sure people's signatures and avatars follow the rules (Or else editing) giving infractions where they're due, and making sure members of the Shout Bawx are following the rules. Of course, I do have fun time to time in the Bawx, as many members who frequent it would know. Unfortunately, Moderating takes up a lot of my time, leaving me rather unimaginative for new contributions, so I like to think that I'm not contributing through threads, but instead by keeping the forums clean.

 *In what sections do you have your strengths?:* Being a Super Moderator, I am able to do my job in any section that is available, meaning I also have access to every single section. I'm also able to edit and delete certain information from profiles, such as avatars, signatures, Social Groups, visitor messages, profile pictures, and uploaded images (to profile). Though much to the surprise of many, I'm unable to grant Name changes, or edit the email assigned to an account, or anything else I haven't mentioned.

In reference to what section I spend my most time in, I've unfortunately given up my work as an Emulation Expert in order to keep Moderating as my main concern, so I don't specialize in any section, though I still moderate them all equally. (Except the Scam section, it's smelly)

*Any last comments?:* Heck, why not. To this day, I am probably one of the, if not _the,_ most active member of MMOwned.com, I spend almost all of my free time on this wonderful website, and always enjoy talking to it's many members in the Shout Bawx between threads. I have many, many great memories of this site, and hope to have many more in the future, because I intend to stay MMOwned's #1 for much longer  :Wink: 
 
[BREAK=Fault]

*Fault*

*Who are you:* 
I'm, obiously Fault. I am a Supermod here on MMOwned. My real name is Ben, and I live in south eastern Michigan. I came up with this username when I started to play WoW 4 years ago. I was playing around with different names like Hope, Hopeless, Fear, Chaos, and next I tried Fault, and low and behold, it worked! So every WoW forum or w/e that I joined I used that username, and it just stuck. Along with playing wow for 4 years, I have been model editing for roughly 3 years, and its loads of fun. If you are not already into model editing, I highly suggest you get into it, we have some terrific guides in our Model Editing section. For 3 years, I played on a warlock, also had a 70 warrior and hunter. I LOVE warlocks, they rock so hard. I recently sold my account and have been working on some external projects. 
Some other interesting things about me is I am a DJ, with my latest gig having over 2,500 people at it! Pretty exciting. If you would like to check out some of my mixs, go to youtube.com/xxfaultxx . I'm also the head sound technician for my school district, and also a crew cheif in the set shop. I also am a Black Belt in Sanchin-Ryu karate, and I have been studying for nearly 9 years. Im also decent with photoshop, and getting good with Adobe Premire and After Effects. Check out that youtube page for some of my other videos that I have made. Some other random things are I am a mime, a licensed scuba diver, and I used to DJ on Wadio, an online radio station.
Next year I plan to attend Wayne State University for Pharmacy.

 *When/Why did you join MMOwned:* I joined MMOwned back in August of 06. In early 06, I saw the #Nogg-Aholics video of their explorations, especially Crytects video "Behind the Portals". I joined #Nogg-Aholics, in hopes of learning some exploration methods. I mastered all the basics, into CoT, Hyjal, etc, but I wanted to learn how to model edit, so I could do 'coffee' as the Noggs called it. I was welcomed by the #Nogg-aholics elitest and shovenistic views, and a moderator on the forum, geek33, followed me around on the forum, editing all my posts to say really stupid stuff. Fed up with WoW, I began to search for an alternative to teach me how to model edit. Cause quiet frankly, its impossible to model edit without having somewhere to start. Even #Noggs had MWCS/MPQ Editor. So my brother, Cloud (one of the original Contributors) told me about this site, and that they had a model editing section. I found Krazzee's guide on model editing, and reversed egineered it, and made MMOwned's first 'real' mount swap guide. Afterwards, I taught myself how to armor swap, and of course, shared it with mmowned in a two part guide. I also had taught myself how to instance swap, and once I had that all down, I tried to do the '#Nogg-aholic quest'. Of course I was beyond qualified for it, as by that time I could DBC edit and such, yet the _wonderful_ (note the sarcasm) staff at #Nogg-aholics took 3 months to process my stuff. At the end of those 3 months, they finnally realized who I was. At the same time, I realized who they were too. They knew i was the person who had about 8 guides up on mmowned, and i knew that some of them were the ones reading them, because they couldnt learn on their own. So the Noggs banned me, and a minature war began. #Noggs began to ban any notable MMOwner that was within their forums, including those that had made it to the highest rank on the forums. A truce was attempted to be made, but none was ever really ever made, eventually Noggs shut down. Many Noggs came here, many also went to GM (btw lol), and many went to wow.dev . Eventually the dust settled.
I got contributor becuase of one of the most awesome moderators ever, American93. I kept posting model guides, totaling in somewhere over 15 or 20, and eventually, became a Elite User. I was one of the first, I think Relz just BARELY beat me to it. Then, after a long dance around it (from Krazzee), I got a lovely little email from KuRIoS that I had been made a moderator. Then after moderating as a moderator for a while, I was promoted to Super moderator, as I stand today.

 *What is your job(s) on MMOwned currently?:*  As a Super Moderator, I ensure that the forums are clean and accurate. I try to rid all posts of viruses, false information, spam, and other potentially unwanted things. I try to make sure all of the posts are the highest quality they can be, make sure there is no excessive reposts, and flaming. I also monitor that the rules are followed as they should be, in both the forums, and the shoutbawx.

I am also one of the leaders of the Model Editing Teachers usergroup, which is a group of very talented model editors who have demonstrated great skill in teaching other users.

 *In what sections do you have your strengths?:*  As a super moderator, my powers extend into every section of MMOwned, and I try my best to stay updated on every section, but quiet frankly it can get difficult. My strong point is Model Editing, as I am one of the leaders of the Mode Editing Teachers. I greatly helped that section grow into what it is today (not that I was the only one, by far), and I like to ensure it continues to grow. 

*Any last comments?:*
This may be a tad high and mighty, or tuting my own horn, but quiet frankly, I love to do it ;-). A user named Billythekid sent me this, and I love it:
"If I and everyone else could contribute to MMOwned like you do it would be a terrific place."
Remember, contribute as much as you can, because MMOwned has so much to offer, and the more, the better

[BREAK=Kuiren]
*Kuiren*

*Who are you?* My username has always been Kuiren. I was playing around with words trying to come up with an 1337 rpg name for this game and I was reading DBZ comics at the time. One of the characters name was "KURIRIN (KRILLIN)" so I started messing around with that and out came Kuiren. 

My real name is Dustin. I'm 16 years old and my birthday is on December 6, 1991. I'm a pretty nice guy and I'm very generous. At school, if someone asks me for a dollar, I'll give it to them.. I just don't care. 

I DO have a life, and it's very hard to balance school, sports, gf, and internet...

*When/Why did you join MMOwned?* I joined "11-12-2006" but of course I was looking at this forum before I joined, about 2 months to be exact.. When I first joined, I was a full blown leecher and a noob at WoW and WoW Cheating. I previously came from Runescape Cheating and Botting, so the change was pretty hard since they are very different. I didn't really know how to start contributing, so I left for about half a year and than I came back, (When my forum was shut down...) and I started looking around again on MMOwned. 

I kept thinking about how I could get around the whole "posting" thing because I didn't really know where to begin and I didn't want to tarnish my reputation from the "Get go" so I was looking and I found the Donating feature. I was like "Whoa", because it was like a "Pass to heaven" so to speak.. :P

I donated around 60$ and I than became a donator. I had a new section and of course I used it right away. I first started posting sharez and warez, but that wasn't allowed so I tried to find the "softer" sharez and warez, you know, like wallpapers and stuff? Anyway, I didn't post any cracks or kegens, but anything else was pretty much allowed so I leeched off a ton of other forums and I started posting the content, I posted "packs" and "All in Ones" too. 

To be honest, I hit a gold mine back then.. That was the way I got reputation and my respect. I provided high quality content and I also bought things like LavishSoft accounts and guides.

The thing is though, it doesn't make me a bad guy.. The opportunity was right in front of me, and I took it, like anyone else would.

*What is your job(s) on MMOwned?* I'm a SuperModerator of MMOwned and my job is to keep this whole forum clean. I also listen to others when they need help and I investigate problems between users. I'm a very nice guy and if someone needs help, I'd gladly help them. Pretty much Errage hit the spot on this question, but I'm going to include some things.

As SuperMods, we're pretty much the admins' right hand men(and women). We do a lot of the dirty work on this forum and it takes a lot of time. We pretty much do anything the admin's wouldn't get their hands into.. (They like their hands clean..) So to be honest, We are the work horses, we carry the load and we keep running..

We also help the trial mods and green moderators. If they need help with something, than they come to us. If we can't help, we contact an admin.

*In what sections do you have your strengths?* Well, I have to say that WoW Scams is a strength of mine, considering it was my first section. I spent many hours as a trial mod in WoW Scams, working my butt off. I was pretty much the full blown janitor in that section so I got used to what I had to face. I'm pretty good in all other sections, except Emu and Model Editing.

*Any last comments?* Have a nice day. :]

[BREAK=2dgreengiant]
*2dgreengiant*

Who are you: 2dgreengiant, real name is Michael/Mike. I live and was born in the UK ever since 1991. I started playing wow back in 2005 with my mate since it was a new thing to play from Runescape. The name 2dgreengiant originated from Runescape and has been with me ever since, im either 2dgreengiant or greengiant101. From xbox live, my T-Shirt to forums (i am 2dgreengiant or greengiant101 on ALL forums i go on).
 
When/Why did you join MMOwned: February 2007. Well we all started out as leechers as did I. My main purpose of coming here was to learn about emulating wow servers since retail got boreing for me. I really want to but i can't remember how i found this site but i will do very soon. It was my first proper experience on a good forum. Also i played on WowLegends server for a bit since that was probably my first proper server to play on.

Then i started becoming very active on here mainly in the emulation section posting all my epic 1337 releases and all, getting legendary was awesome since u get a hawt pink name but getting moderator was the best thing ever since i got my greeeen name it's the best, and bold too. I remember just before i got mod Kurios was called me a noob on msn  :Frown:  I was like aww ban inc but i was pleasntly surprised and i have not regretted joining the mmowned staff or mmowned for that matter one bit.

What is your job(s) on MMOwned currently?: Moderate the Emulation section and General and help get rid of scammers and keep the forum clean. I leeched on here for a while then i helped some nub in THIS THREAD gaining my first rep ever, then i made my awesome antrix sql bundle which got me my first sticky HERE, this was June time when i became more active. I'm a jolly person in my opinion but i will take action to anyone for breaking rules friend or non friend you break a rule you DIE!!. Monitoring the bawx i do as well as i lurk alomst 24/7 so i will catch you if im online  :Wink: . However people are smartening up and learning where to place what thread and such, although peopel still post a question in the guides section  :Mad:  (of emulation area). I hate to say it but i love doing reports its so much fun hahaha, especially with the new system or modification in place makes it so muc heasier its great.
 
In what sections do you have your strengths?: Emulation since i do it almost everyday and its fairly simple to moderate to be honest since the rules are there and its very obvious if they are broken as the new sections were put in place. Also the General Programs since its obvious what is warez and what is not :P even if they try and denie in someway. Also profiles since thats the easiest to moderate since if the user does not want the comment delete ir, if it offends hand out infractions/warnings. (even tho the person can delete it themselves). Oh and the graphics section since i race Errage to delete threads that are not tagged, people who don't tag must be stupid since the sticky is there to be seen and all other threads are tagged, kinda a hint there. Would you say the shoutbox was a section :P? Im usually fair if a rule is broken there since most of the time is people being plain stupid.

Any last comments?: Well I hate to say it but mmowned has changed me in many ways, in terms of my grammer and occasional spelling (firefox helps with that tho) and I have made some good e-buddies on here as well. Plus all the staff members are truly awesome people, they can be harsh sometimes but then again it's your own fault for being stupid :P. I'm usually on this site like Errage, whenever im on my pc i would have mmowned open in some sort of tab unless im on a game which is full screen, you could say mmowned is my e-home  :Big Grin: , chame we can't afford beds T_T

Sweet

~2d~
 
[BREAK=Gastricpenguin]
*Gastricpenguin*

*Who are you:*
My name is Gastricpenguin. I get along with almost everybody. The reason I say almost is because there is always that one customer at the end of my day at work that is a complete and total jerk. Other than that, I'm a great guy to be friends with. My most noticeable trait is my gorgeous locks of hair. If you really want to see it, you'll have to wait till my women upload photos of me. Also, I have a very deep, mature voice. People confuse me for a senior in college. Happened to me when I went to visit my brother, they thought I was the college student and not him.

 When/Why did you join MMOwned:
I joined MMOwned back in February of 2007, when I was first interested in working on private servers for World of Warcraft. I spent most of my days trolling the Private server and emulation section, just getting information on the latest emulators and what was best to use. Back in the day I was just a member, we had the almighty WowEmu AFG repack. I can always remember Marlo having tons of stickies with Private server related materials. For a little while, I moved into Model Editing and know the basics, nothing fancy like schlumpf or merfed.

It wasn't until the end of 2007 where I really began to excel in emulation. I started to learn C++ and mastered it within weeks. It's amazing what a few books and practice can do. After many quality releases by me, I made my name famous in the emulating world. In December, on that faithful day, KuRIoS asked me to become a mod over the emulation section. Since then, I have been a mod.

* What is your job(s) on MMOwned currently?:*
Currently, I manage anything and everything private server related. Along with 2dgreengiant, I rule the Emulation section with an iron mouse. As a mod of the emu section, I try to help whenever I can and give helpful hints and tips for those who are starting to go in my footsteps.

* In what sections do you have your strengths?:*
My primary strength would be the Emulation section. There lies the sanctuary of my knowledge. Other than that, I'm good with many types of programming languages, and model editing.

* Any last comments?:
*Expect to see one of a kind releases only by me. If you are ever curious or have questions about Private Servers or Emulation, feel free to send me a PM.


[BREAK=merfed]
*merfed*

*Who are you:*
While I was still a newborn I was taken to live with my Aunt and Uncle who lived and worked on a small desert farm on the coast of southern Russia. At an early age I recognized my distaste for communism and began to dream that one day I would leave the desert farm and defect to America where I would join the military and fight against communism. As I grew older my Uncle grew less tolerant of my wanderlust and refused to discuss my hope of one day using my many talents to help bring an end to communism. When I was in my late teens my Aunt began to plead with my Uncle to let me go away to school as all of my friends had done years earlier…but he insisted that I stay one more season to help with the farm.

*Life on the farm.*
In our small town, it was often difficult to buy reliable farm equipment and basic supplies. The nearest store was a two day trip, so we relied on the infrequent visits of nomadic scavengers who would come through and sell various items to us. Many of these items were clearly stolen. Most of the larger equipment was just pieced together, only working long enough for them to quickly sell and move on. I developed a keen eye for figuring out what was garbage and what was valuable, I also developed a keen skill for repairing items that I hadn’t discovered to be garbage soon enough. Using parts my Uncle had purchased from these scavengers, I was able to put together an innovative automatic sprinkling system of my own design. It used water pressure to propel itself on tall wheels. One night I forgot to turn off the irrigation water and the device crawled to the end of our field and began to roll down a hill that extended for miles.

When I woke up early the next morning I discovered that my sprinkler had wandered off. I knew my Uncle would be furious with me if he found out that I had left the water running all night. I jumped in my truck and took off at full speed to find the irrigation device. As it turned out, it was right where I expected—in an old gully about 50 miles from the farm. As I loaded the sprinkler into my vehicle, I was assaulted by a small group of hunters who were from a nearby nomadic tribe. After a quick skirmish, I was knocked unconscious.

*Meeting a stranger who would change my life.*
When I regained consciousness, I found an older man standing over me and asking if I was OK. He had been able to frighten the hunters away but suggested we move to his nearby house quickly because they would soon return in greater numbers. When they looted my truck, they broke the sprinkler system. Together, we loaded the pieces into my truck and left for his home. I spent hours with the old man discussing everything from communism, to his adventures as a Christian. I learned that he knew my father. In fact, my father had been his student years ago in Seminary, before he was killed. During the visit, the old man gave me some of my father’s things, which he’d been saving for me until I was older.

As the evening grew later I realized that I had to get back to the farm before my Uncle activated the security system on the barn. I said good bye to the old man, put my clothes back on, and promised to come visit him again.

*Fate intervenes in my Uncle’s plans for me.*
When I returned to the farm house I found that it had been ransacked by the KGB. The entire structure had been looted and burned. There was no sign of my Aunt or Uncle, I knew they were either dead…or soon would be. At that moment I knew that my life was about to change. Tearfully I left and returned to see the old man. He warned me that the police were likely after my new sprinkler design and we needed to get away quickly. We traveled to the nearest city in hopes of finding passage to the United States. While there we met a number of unsavory people. Afghanis, Jews, Pollocks…but we also met a man with a boat that was large enough and fast enough to carry us across the sea to America. He and his huge African friend, who didn’t speak my language, bartered with the old man until they came to a deal and we left Russia to start our new lives in America.

*Life in America*
A lot has happened between then and now. The old man died during our escape to America. The sailor and his African joined me here for awhile, but were soon deported. I found Jesus and have dedicated my life to servicing him. I learned to research Sasquatch and have become one of the world’s premier researchers on the great beast.

*When/Why did you join MMOwned:*
I'm member number 4602, I joined way back July 7th 2006 for... I can't actually remember. I went inactive for a few months shortly after. I came back after my interest in model editing began peaking, never really looked at the botting or exploit sections as they were of little to know interest to me.

*What is your job(s) on MMOwned currently?:*
I mod the Model Editing section mainly, keeping the noobs inline. Stopping them from spamming the forum with countless pointless edits, and maybe even get it in the correct sub-forum for once. A lot of my "job" is keeping the drama on the downl low, as I work in a very dramatic setting, though not as much as our emulation guys. *Hats Off*.

*In what sections do you have your strengths?:*
I consider myself to be particually well versed in Model Editing/World Building, Raiding and other PvE and Addons/Macros. I have a little skill in emulations, just what I've needed to learn while running a private server, nothing too fantastic.

*Any last comments?:*
Just to restate, I'm merfed and you all love me. (I'm so full of myself).

[BREAK=Dark Angel]
*Dark_Angel*
*Who are you:*
Dark_Angel (I got the name from my best friends sister, who was named Angel, and then added my old CS clan Tag to it which was Dark_), Real Life name is Keaton. I'm currently 17, and was born in January. I have been a gamer all my life, it all started with the good-old everquest that probably started my computer gaming career. I played that game like there was no tomorrow, but then started to get into other games such as Counter-Strike, Half-Life, Halo, and all those old FPS games. Then World of Warcraft came out, and it was Everquest all over again. I played it with my brothers, my friends, and was in one serious raiding guild as a 60 hunter (Hunters were the funest to level with to 60.) I began to get bored after a series of bad events in WoW so I decided to quit. Quitting wasn't so easy as I thought it would be, I came back after a Counter-Strike frenzy, when I saw TBC was going to be released. Since I completely lost all my info for my hunter, I made a new account and then I leveled yet another toon to 60 (rogue this time), then to 70 when TBC had been released. I began to get bored again of the game, so I began to look for a way to cheat/hack (people always refer to me as Cheatin' Keaton because I like to cheat a lot ;D) Well on my search for these cheats, I came across MMowned. I had made an account on MMowned, then I tried Model editing, I sucked at it completely. I then looked away to another direction, and decided to quit yet again to bot a warlock (which was always a pleasure for me) and doing so, I got scammed out of my Rogue. After getting to level 67 on my Warlock, I got banned, hard. After all these events that had happened to me, I decided to just play CS, and do Graphics. I became a some-what big hit in the Graphics section, and I had made contributor from just making signatures. I kept to being mellow after they took away reputation in the Graphics section, As well as people were becoming even better then me and I was becoming old school. Then, the love of my life came. Fpsowned.com was released, and I was all over that like nobodys business. I loved counter-strike, and I loved hacking, so what more could I ask for? Well Ket had then came in contact with me and we chatted on MSN for a long while. I then gave a few pointers and we turned that forum around, inside and out. I kept close with Ket, giving as much feedback as possible, and then one day KuRIoS and Ket had contacted me telling me that Fpsowned needed a moderator, and since I had been most helpful that I was selected. This completely made my day, Even though people on MMowned had no clue who I was unless that had visited Fpsowned. After months of moderating, I decided to get back into scamming a bit, since a lot of the members I talked to were scammers. After becoming a pretty decent programmer and made my own GMPH, I then asked if I could take a position here on mmowned, and since the staff is so kind, They gave it to me ;D
*
Who are you in Real Life?*
Like I said my name is Keaton, and I am a Senior at Highschool. This year is pretty much a breeze for me class wise, since I did all my AP classes my Junior year, but I have missed my community service hours for the past 3 years, so I owe 45 hours of service, so I am stacking as much as I can on those each day. I work at gamestop part-time, which is pretty cool since I get free games from any games that are damaged/scratched. Some say I'm somewhat of a Prep at school, and if you saw me you probably would most likely not even guess I was a moderator at a gaming site. I have a girlfriend who I love, Her name is Ashley, and we have been going out for about a year and a half. 

* When/Why did you join MMOwned?:*
I pretty much answered this question up there, but the main reason that I joined was because I was looking for a way to cheat stuff in World of Warcraft, which then got me into Model Editing, then Graphics, Then Fpsowned, etc.
*
Who are some people you like here on MMowned?*
Well, I definitely LOVE the staff, everyones so humorous and kind if you get to know them (The staff meetings are so crazy, We like to use smileys ;; ). I really like a lot of the members here, you would think a lot of the scammers are mean and thugy, but a lot of them are so friendly. Remus3 is a great example, yeah, he can be somewhat weird sometimes (Just kidding Remus!) but he's a nice guy. Another guy (Who is banned, but the reason is pretty clear) is ubrpwnt. He can be a bit annoying sometimes with his sex jokes and such, but he can be one fun guy to level with from what I've experienced. Joetherogue is another person I have met over MMowned, he was actually my first friend here on the site, he and me were graphic buddies, and we have actually been gaming together for about a year now from just being e-friends. (If I missed out on you, then it's not that I don't like you, it's I'm to tired to remember since I'm so tired right now.)

* What is your job(s) on MMOwned currently?:* 
On MMowned I have the whole entire World of Warcraft section. This section can be a bit messy sometimes, and lots of fights and arguers come from there. A lot of the scammers are good with talking there way out of things and such, and always try to convince me that there thread was the best out of everyones, etc. which can be somewhat annoying. This section is also probably one of the most reported place, and the most drama. I try to do my best to keep it clean, a lot of times I can't because of IRL problems, such as school, Community Service, Job, which can be a hassle moderating a section with a lot of drama, and late nights is the only time I have off, and I'm already sleepy, tired, lazy, and it can be very hard. I'm just very glad Jchunx has also been added to that section.

*
In what sections do you have your strengths?:* 
Probably the scam section, I really know a lot about scams and scamming methods. But all-in-all, the search button is a useful tool that everyone should use, even us moderators, and allows me to moderate each forum pretty equally, because I use it whenever looking up reposts from threads. I also LOVE it when people who reply to a thread say "Repost, Link: *link to the original thread*" because it makes my life so much easier, I HATE it when people say "OMFG REPOSSTT" because then I actually have to search, which takes so much more time.
*

Any last comments?:*  
Just that I love mmowned, there are a few people who hate me and I don't like them that much, but there are a lot of people who are very kind to me, and I would just like to thank them. =D

[BREAK=Xel]

*Who are you:*
I'm Xel. I'm a student from Finland. My mainly interests are chemistry, physics and math. My WoW gametime ran out today so I don't play atm.

*When/Why did you join MMOwned:*
I joined July 2008 to view the Exploration section and to learn how to Model Edit.
*
What is your job(s) on MMOwned currently?:*
I keep sections in order and help guys out.
I also create new threads often in relation to Model Editing.

*In what sections do you have your strengths?:*
Model Editing with all its subsections
Contributor Discussions
Shared Lounge with all its subsections
WoW General
Items & Quest Discussion
PvP & Battlegrounds
Instances & Raiding
UI & Macro Discussion
Talent Specs

[BREAK=Apoc]
Apoc

*Who are you:*
I'm an SMod on MMOwned, and also one of the current web devs for the site. I basically make sure everything runs smoothly, and add new features.
When the site dies, it's no longer Herogs fault... its mine. (But I'll gladly give him back the blame!)

*When/Why did you join MMOwned:*
Kur bitched and moaned until I did?
Srsly

*When did you join?*
Jan of 07?
Maybe 08?
*shrugs*

*What is your job(s) on MMOwned currently?:*

Lol
Uhhhhhhhh
I have all the usual SMod duties. Cleaning up threads/posts/spam/etc.
Also have to take care of site issues, such as the fun bugs people find, adding new features (and fixing bugs in those), etc.
*
In what sections do you have your strengths?:*
B&P and Mem Editing

*Any last comments?:*
Gimme cookies damnit.

JD:
okay, thank you for this interview 

*Apoc:*
No srsly
Gimme cookies

JD:
ehm
*runs*

*Apoc:*
*throws a bat at you*

JD:
*dies*

*Apoc:*
GIMME MY GOD DAMNED COOKIES

JD:
HA! Can't give you cookies now!

*Apoc:*
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

[BREAK=Jchunx]

Jchunx

*Who are you: (Make it a story, tell something about yourself and about your life etc.)*

Heya! My name is J Chunx, but you can call me J, Chunx, Chunxy, Chunkytime or Chunkytown.  :Smile: 
For starters, I would like to say a very small amount of people over the internet actually know a bit about me, how I sound, how old I am, etc., but for those of you that don't, I will tell you a little bit of the non-extremely personal bits and pieces of Mr. Chunx.

I have 4 brothers, all either exactly the same age as me (I have a twin) or older (the other 3). I live with my twin and my parents, one of my brothers visit on the weekends, and the other 2 visit during vacations, holidays, etc. I like to play basketball, and other sports, but basketball would have to be my favorite. More than playing sports (lol), I like to use the computer, and when I'm using the computer, I'm normally playing the game I'm currently addicted to, or I am on MMOwned. 

Lately, I haven't had much free time, since I've been focusing on schoolwork (school, and one other thing, are the other, more important, parts of my life). I am in high school (shhh!  :Big Grin:  ), but I won't say which grade, and I enjoy it for the most part (I just don't like the work! xD ). 

The very last, and more secret, part of my life is my life in the hospital. I do have a bit of a rare disease, which's name I will not say, which causes me to visit a nearby hospital, for regular treatments. This illness has definitely made quite a big impact on my life in general, as well as the ways I have viewed life, etc. But I'm over it now (the way I used to think of my life), thanks to even a few of you here on MMOwned (you know who you are <3 ). On the plus side, due to being home so much because of it, I've been able to use MMOwned more!  :Big Grin:  Enough about me, if you have any questions, feel free to PM me. Now, onward!!!  :Big Grin: 


*When/Why did you join MMOwnedagain, story)*

I joined MMOwned in the year of 2006 (I WAS THE 8,024TH MEMBER TO JOIN MMOWNED, AND I'M VERY PROUD OF THAT!) to hopefully find some exploits and cheats for World of Warcraft. I never thought I'd be where I am now.

What's funny is, since one of my older brothers is the one that got me to start WoW, I almost wouldn't be here, because the other game we would've gone to, would have been Final Fantasy (haha)!

I've always been an extremely curious fellow, and unfortunately, that's what gets the best of me, most, in life, but that's a different story, and that's what caused me to come here for exploits, regardless of the fact that they could've gotten me banned in WoW (I've never been banned, in all 4 (almost 5) years of playing WoW  :Big Grin:  ). 

After leeching all of the exploits I could ever want, I decided to give back. I traded another user here for a very, very, very large list of accounts, the majority of which, I still have, which I then donated, piece by piece, to MMOwned, which is got me Elite status, in a matter of days. Like most people, I slipped and made a mistake. I let the Elite, soon Legendary, status go to my head, and broke a very big rule we have here on MMOwned, that got me reported and bounced back to 80 reputation, but I'm glad that happened, because if it didn't, I may have never learned from my silly mistake, and may not be where I am today (a Moderator (thanks to the user that reported me, and thanks to KuRIoS)). 

After the bounce back, I started to give back again, by donating more accounts (this time, I followed the rules  :Big Grin:  ), which, this time, slowly, got me back to Elite (but nowhere near as fast as the first time), and helping out in the ShoutBawx (one of my favorite parts of MMOwned!), by telling others when they were breaking a rule, helping those in need with their questions, etc., etc. 

I told one of the members of the Staff team, that I wanted to become a Moderator, which wasn't really the best choice, and that is where my real journey started. I was soon after, before I got my Elite, told that I needed to become more 'established' on MMOwned, before anything could happen, which is then when I started worked my butt off for Elite, and Legendary followed not too long after! 

Again, before getting Elite, I stopped donating accounts, and began donating WoW guides, with my friend that will not be named, as he is now banned. I continued to help out the users, and Staff, of the ShoutBawx, while contributing WoW guides, which meant, as I was building up reputation, and _a_ reputation, I was also getting noticed in the eyes of the Mod team.

The next thing I did was start reporting, as much as I could, which is when I _did_ start reporting, as much as I could, and even started my own method of reporting rep traders, which I think was the real kicker.

Eventually, the day came, when I was right about to leave for school, when I was told I was being made MMOwned Helpdesk, which was not a Staff position, but it was close enough for me. I would do certain things, which cannot be said here, in certain forums I was put in charge of (not completely in charge, the Staff were the ones mainly in charge), while still reporting and helping, but no longer contributing accounts or guides (I was Legendary).

Soon after THAT day, another day came, where, again (another case of bad timing, KuR!! (just kidding  :Big Grin:  <3 )), right as I was about to leave for school, I got a message from KuRIoS, which I even remember most of the words to, saying that I was being made a Moderator, and that "No, this is not a joke either *lol*, this time is for real!"  :Big Grin:  . And since then, I have been a disgusting, little Greenie, of MMOwned.


*What is your job(s) on MMOwned currently?Stoooooryyyy!)*

My current job on MMOwned, is to watch over the Shared Lounge (for Donators (donate $15.00 to MMOwned) and for Contributors (earn 80 reputation), and above, of course), the WoW Exploits forum, the Scam Prevention forum, the WoW Model Editing forum, the WoW Guides forum, the WoW Bots and Programs forum, the WoW Exploration forum and, lastly, the WoW Gold Seller Reviews forum.


*In what sections do you have your strengths?: (I guess you get it now)*

I think the sections I have my strengths, on MMOwned, would have to be, mainly, the WoW Exploits, WoW Model Editing (although I am not a Model Editor... at all), WoW Guides and the Shared Lounge. I am also pretty good at handling any types of reports, but that is a separate matter. Basically, I love to help wherever I am needed, so feel free to ask for it.  :Smile: 


*Any last comments?: (So.... Story.... Yeah...)*

I would like to give a huge shout out to a couple very special people that have helped me in my long adventure on MMOwned;
KuRIoS, for helping me out every single step of the way. - You are the best, mate. <3
Errage, for being my bestest-westest friend. - I wub rou.
Kuiren, for helping me get to where I am now.
2dgreengiant, for loving me more than he loves Matt's girlfriend. -  :Big Grin: 
Parog, for being a great friend. -  :Smile: 
Dragonshadow, for selling me Windows7. -  :Big Grin:  !!!
Aside from those mentioned above, the entire MMOwned Staff team. - You guys are amazing.
Chrslp/Brutakus, for being my bitch. - <3
JD, for putting me back in my place. - Thanks, mate.  :Smile: 
samsta (I love me some Samsta, ANY time of day), clovian, Errage (again), Demonkunga, and any others I forgot to mention, for the great times in the Late Night Bawx (before that was put to rest)  :Smile:  . - <3
Mirror and RyeRye, for being my infinite supply of fun. -  :Big Grin: 
Forever, for being cool -  :Cool: 
ShamanGod, nothinglol, and others, for being my lover. - <3
Deadly Tomato, for being a deadly form of ketchup! -  :Big Grin: 
xsx (sxsxsxsxsxsxsxsxsxsxsxsxsxsx), for leveling the majority of my characters in WoW. - Thanks!  :Big Grin: 
Forever, for playing WoW with me (and KuRIos, 2d and others!). - Hi!  :Big Grin: 
Chenquie, for helping me get Legendary. - Thanks.  :Smile: 


*And, many, many, many, many, many, many, many, many more, that I either could not list, could not think of, or could not type, due to the size of this interview.

But the real people I would like to thank, would be... the ENTIRE member list of MMOwned, for making MMOwned what it is today. - Thank you all!* 

I hope you guys have enjoyed reading my interview (I'm sorry I couldn't make it shorter/longer/more interesting/etc.  :Frown:  ), and I hope you have enjoyed getting to know me, an official, MMOwned disgusting little greenie.  :Big Grin: 

-Jchunx
A.K.A. - J
A.K.A. - Chunx
A.K.A. - Chunxy
A.K.A. - Chunkytime
A.K.A. - Chunkytown
And many other nicknames I have been called over the course of my time on MMOwned!  :Big Grin: 

[BREAK=Stoneharry]

Stoneharry

*Who are you:*
stoneharry; real name Harry. Stoneharry has stuck ever since I first got the original Xbox and wanted to play Xbox live. When I signed up I tried to use the name ‘Harry’ but naturally that was taken. Under suggested names it said stoneharry, which still had my name in it but it sounded like stonedharry, which is why I choose it. Basically I’m addicted to customizing the WoW experience and playing the Halo series.


*When/Why did you join MMOwned:*
I joined in September 2008 when I wanted to leech some content from the emulation section, the only reason I joined any forum at the time. After getting all the stuff I wanted and spending months of messing around on private servers learning how everything works, I decided to try this ‘easy’ scripting method called Lua. I started asking some questions in the emulation discussions forum (at the time the only emu section) and then later released some very simple boss fights. Over time practice made perfect and I learned from my previous releases/projects/servers. I am still learning to this day and becoming better by the day, it is not all about knowing a function or how to create a table; you need to learn how to engage the player and that is it. Most of what I have learned is from the help of MMOwned.


*What is your job(s) on MMOwned currently?*
I’m a moderator of the emulation section. I still answer questions, ask questions and release like most other people, but I’m there to make sure nothing gets out of hand and to stop anyone breaking the rules.


*In what sections do you have your strengths?*
Emulation. It is the only thing related to WoW and coding that has kept me inspired and intrigued to learn and try out more. The only reason I know what I know today is working with previous servers, I did not follow many if any guides. I worked with other people in the emulation community, starting off at hamachi, going through small funservers till I ended up on a Vietnamese server with 100+ online raiding my custom raids. I am still progressing by organizing my own projects to this day.


*Any last comments?*
MMOwned has changed my life forever and I am not exaggerating. Meeting people from all over the world; learning to cope with stress; learning better grammar and spelling; shizzle like that.

----------


## Zoidberg

Nice :P
Knew the most of it already :P

----------


## PBALLER325

coool interesting to get a history since i missed the early stages

----------


## shadeburn

Ahahahha i still remember messaging your level 60 troll mage called "Mmowned" on bloodhoof, you tried to sell essences of air.
I messaged you and was all "lol im contributor on dat site u know haf respect fro me olololol, i has like 100 rep!", turned out you had quite alot more than me, which i discovered in the shoutbawx  :Wink: 

reason i could speak with him in the shoutbawx was that it was my old mmowned account.

----------


## dfk

hmm repost. :P

----------


## Forever

Great that you did this so fast, good job  :Big Grin: 
I was interested in hearing the history of MMOwned, hopefully Matt will post something too!

Oh and 



> Today I heard someone say in shoutbox “WoW you guys actually managed quite well to knock down all the competition and make MMOwned as big and successful as it is.”



I'm becoming famous!

----------


## Clovian

Interesting article, making the staff seem more human =P

----------


## Innit

> Interesting article, making the staff seem more human =P


How is KuRIoS any-where human?
rune  :Wink:

----------


## Errage

WOOT WOOT. 

Rage train added.

----------


## Aznex

Nice read  :Smile:

----------


## Stinja1

liked it, didnt know some of it  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Saint-Pasdoy

interesting  :Smile:  :P

----------


## Forever

> I do have fun time to time in the Bawx, as many members who frequent it would know.



A picture says a thousand words.. :Big Grin:

----------


## dfk

atleast i activated charlie the unicorn before we all got stickd

----------


## Errage

Sadly, that all started just because I shouted "MMMMEEEEEGAAAATRRROOOOOOONNN!!!" randomly...

----------


## Verye

If Errage's trap card can ban every single person in the box at once...I wonder what Kurios's trap card is?

----------


## Hellgawd

*KuRIoS's would be to 'instantly implode the entire website network'.*

----------


## KuRIoS

Updated with more staff  :Smile:

----------


## Origano

Is the Merfed's story really true or taken from the wind ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dragonshadow

Merfed is da bomb xD

----------


## Ferag

*merfed's made me lol so hard.*

*For those of you who don't get it >:3*

----------


## Errage

Hellgawd, HeRog does that without even trying.

----------


## Ease

if merfeds story is true holy **** hats off.

----------


## KuRIoS

ease, watch some star wars then read merfed's story again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Notahax

Merfed is that a true story?

----------


## Demonshade

> As the evening grew later I realized that I had to get back to the farm before my Uncle activated the security system on the barn. I said good bye to the old man, put my clothes back on, and promised to come visit him again.


 :Big Grin:  
<3 merfed

----------


## dfk

wow merfed....owned me

----------


## Etna

Nice one mate  :Smile:

----------


## Cush

That trapcard picture was made by me D:<

----------


## Errage

Technically, it was made by me

----------


## ^Xayo

lol merfed's story sounds weird, she has to be about 35 from the timeline ^^
And how can she be so good in english when she lived on a farm at the end of the end of the end of the world for multiple years ??

----------


## KuRIoS

watch some star wars then read merfed's story again

----------


## Fault

Mine was just added

----------


## Forever

Now the only ones missing are Glitchy and HeRog

----------


## ffdevil

Nice to hear about you, I have a friend in Australia, he is great, I am going there myself. Hope it is a good as you say. BTW, I think you are great, and a real help to us noobs  :Smile:  Thank you

----------


## Commodore Stocker

*I was nice to read about your history. Thanks.*

----------


## Maxmaximuss2

This is nice  :Smile:

----------


## nickyeu

lmao, genius!

----------


## swankboss

pretty interesting, took awhile to read them all, but I was bored.

----------


## treetree

Hello my name is Richard and I live in Canada BC ,I work as a mechanic and i would love to thank you for your wonderful staff histories and personal effort,s to reach out to us. 

I found my way here on the heals of a repack drooling for answers and searching for interesting hacking programs. I was immediately stunned and mystified by these complicated repack programs and who would put together such an obvious work of beauty. 

To send it out for us to find and play. 

I spent a lot of time devising new ways to get the repack running and testing the server and editing the database to learn how to inject updates and studying that interesting script.

Yes, I download everything I could find, utterly fascinated by how it all worked and the first time lich ran, I'm not embarrassed to say I shed a tear. It was then I realized the true beauty of the emu-Dev programing.

The program did not ask for anything
It just was just around to download 
and “it said here is a pretty Draenei ,smiling Hello.”

The music rang though my soul like a bell tolling 
wonder,a symphony singing for happy tomorrows.
The tear fell breaking upon happy thoughts 
of my college days shimmering to the surface of my mind I wondered.

I wanted to learn more about this so I browsed around the site for awhile keeping a low profile because I'm new and looking at the model editing software and new programs.

After that everything on my computer was updated with new unbelievable software,

Yes! That was the start to my new modeling ideas.
New models and exceptional stock will be fun to edit.

I am a dreamer always thinking of fantastic concepts and technology.
I believe in being polite and extremely helpful.
I am a poet and I love to say hello .
tree

----------


## Equ1N0X

Tree+oops=tropps.
Fixd » About Speide Bahl
hmmmmm noticing some similarities.

----------


## tyminatorx2

Repost. <filler>

----------


## cheesebandan

Intresting.. nice read

----------


## Confucius

*"* have been studying for nearly 9 years." *says fault about his martail art which I think is awsome and creepy too, because i've been doing Hapkido for nearly 9 years... hence the name ^^*

----------


## Found

Great to know ya!

----------


## Sounddead

This got bumped so I read it again. **** I love merfed.

----------


## MasterGold

Fun to read this  never tought I would be interested in this.

----------


## johnboy06201

hey guys great site. Thanks for having me

----------


## theomi

Great site im from demark too =P

----------


## rainstorm

Great site  :Smile:  keep up to GJ !

----------


## razvanell

can someone tell me the realmlist pls?  :Big Grin:

----------


## KuRIoS

> can someone tell me the realmlist pls?


 yes 
realmlist No.****ing.idea.what.you.are.talking.about.com
Patch We.do.not.have.a.private.server.atm.and.never.had.com

----------


## TuFF

> yes 
> realmlist No.****ing.idea.what.you.are.talking.about.com
> Patch We.do.not.have.a.private.server.atm.and.never.had.com


i.****ing.rofled.com  :Smile:

----------


## Matt

i.still.get.pms.from.newbs.asking.me.whats.the.realmlist--go.f.urself.newbs.com

----------


## Zeluous

matt i thought you were dead xP

----------


## Acespades

Matt, I thought I was dead. We need to bring back the good 'ol days.

----------

